# When to expect $2.5B FY2010 allocation?



## jcl653 (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anybody have information on when the final $2.5B in HSR funding will be allocated? I'm talking about the money in the FY2010 budget.

Will announcements trickle out? Or perhaps the FRA is waiting for some of the stimulus funded studies to be completed?


----------



## transit54 (Feb 3, 2010)

I think it's going to be closer to $1 billion. This is from an APTA Legislative Alert e-mail I received yesterday:



> On Monday, February 1, President Obama released the Administration’s budget proposal for FY 2011. The massive $3.8 trillion dollar budget includes proposed funding levels for transportation programs. The budget request seeks $10.8 billion for public transportation programs, and an additional $1 billion for High Speed Rail. Like most domestic programs, this request represents almost no growth for the base transit program from funding levels approved by Congress in FY 2010. However, the President has proposed a new “National Infrastructure Innovation Finance Fund,” which if enacted into law by Congress, could provide new funding opportunities for public transportation.


----------



## transit54 (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry, I just realized that you were asking about the 2010 allocation, not the 2011. To be honest, I have no idea about the 2010.


----------

